# Shiba Inu Biting/Chewing Problem



## Poochi (May 27, 2011)

Hello!

My Shiba Inu is about 4 months old, and I've tried numerous things to get him to stop biting/chewing on things. 

As soon as he nips at my hand I immediately yell "OUCH" and pull back, like multiple websites have told me to do, but he just looks at me then bites my hand again thinking it's play time.
I've also tried the whole pull at his back leg each time he bites so that he knows something "annoying" will happen each time he does, but once again, he thinks it's playtime. 

For his chewing each time I catch him chewing on something he wasn't suppose to i immediately yell "NO." Then redirect his attention with a bone or one of his toys. But he quickly loses interest in it and goes back to chewing.

Can I get some advice on how to get him to stop biting/chewing on things and could you let me know if I'm doing anything wrong?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

When you yell ouch and he stops, then immediately redirect him to another activity - Fetch, chase, walkies, etc..

You can also walk out of the room for a couple of minutes then come right back. You have to be consistent and do it over and over. There is also a sticky on this forum called "The Bite Stops Here" More info on puppy nipping (includes a video) here: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/03/puppy-nipping/

I'm glad that you are trying "ouch" thing and not listening to anyone who tells you to hit the dog on the nose, or close the dog's snout or grab the dog's lips or the bottom of his mouth, etc.. it's hard to believe that those mean things are still being advised. Those things will probably just make the dog hand shy and defensive - a recipe for a biting dog later in life.

For the chewing - no need to yell or frighten. Just redirect and keep doing it over and over. Remember that he isn't doing anything wrong: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/managing-behaviors/
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/babies-and-electrical-outlets/

You are going to have to watch him at all times when he is out of his "long term confinement area" when you can't watch him, put him in a play pen with a stuffed kong - to keep him from getting into a habit of chewing things. Instead of just giving him a toy - play a fun game of chase or something else fun and exciting to make him forget about the unauthorized item. 
I happily redirect my little chewer - making it fun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAyPs3iVLxs

Actually, you shouldn't even be catching him chewing. Get and/or hold his attention long before he starts chewing on anything other than his Kong. If you don't want to leave him in a confined area, then tether him to you so you can be aware of what he is doing at all times

Try different things that might hold his attention. The stuffed kongs are good for that.

Ian Dunbar provides more detailed instructions on how to get your dog "addicted to kongs" to keep them from wanting to chew other things. It's in his book titled "Before and After Getting Your Puppy" - http://amzn.to/euupAL
You might be able find the book or at least excerpts from it on his blog at http://www.dogstardaily.com/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Follow Puddin's suggestions.
1. You can download a couple of Ian Dunbar's books at: http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads
2. There are some tweaks to using the Ouch method. It's a good method, and these tweaks should help:
Tweaks to Bite Inhibition -
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. (You can yelp or say Ouch). It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw...don't step on his paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. Praise and pet. He'll bite. Important - be judicious about pulling your hand away, so that it doesn't excite him.
2. When he bites the second time, Yelp. When he stops, praise and pet. He'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When he bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If he comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. When he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing him in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving him. Then, return and interact. (He's still hungry...)
5. When he nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

Pups need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice signficant Bite Inhibition. He may still nip, but it will be softer and he won't draw blood. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method.

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication.


----------

